# At This Point In My Life - Tracy Chapman



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

"At this point in my life
I'd like to live as if only love mattered
As if redemption was in sight
As if the search to live honestly
Is all that anyone needs
No matter if you find it

You see, when I've touched the sky
The earth's gravity has pulled me down
But now I've reconciled that in this world
Birds and angels get the wings to fly
If you can believe in this heart of mine
If you can give it a try
Then I'll reach inside and find and give you
All the sweetness that I have
At this point in my life"

Pretty much my theme song right now. Yep.


----------

